# What is PCI-E LITE ?



## midhunmon (Sep 29, 2010)

What is PCIe Lite? Is it a type of PCI-E slot on the board? My new graphics card says it  is XFX 250 GTS PCie Lite. Does that mean it is some kind of low grade version. Or does it only mean that it is compatible with PCI-E LITE slot?
Please reply. not much info is on the net.


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 29, 2010)

check here. maybe your card have low bandwidth. shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 29, 2010)

I don't know exactly but I believe it does mean it is compatible with pcie-e lite slot...as mother boards has pci-e lite slot which runs at x4/x8, as Pci-e slot is able to run @ x16..


----------



## midhunmon (Sep 29, 2010)

My motherboard is Intel 945GCNL and it has PCie x16 slot (not the lite version). Also in GPUz it says the card is running PCIe 16x @ x16. So i think my card is working at normal speed as it is not PCie 2.0.  But my memory bandwidth is 64GB/s which is less than normal (which is 70GB/s) . But i think that is due to my memory speed being 1000MHz instead of 1100MHz. Some others who have cards with memory speed overclocked to 1310MHz has bandwidth up to 80GB/s.

I think PCIe Lite are special slots on motherboards(some yellow colored ones). It may need compatible cards and mine is one.GPUz doesn't show any other difference from other 250GTS readings.
I definitely know there are PCie Lite slots on certain Motherboards(Got info from net).


----------



## asingh (Sep 29, 2010)

PCI-E LITE has nothing to do with speed. It is the link width. PCI-E Lite slots usually only have 8 or 4 lanes available for docking.

Can you give the exact part number here.


----------



## midhunmon (Sep 30, 2010)

asigh said:


> PCI-E LITE has nothing to do with speed. It is the link width. PCI-E Lite slots usually only have 8 or 4 lanes available for docking.
> 
> Can you give the exact part number here.



My Motherboard is Intel D945GCNL
Graphics Card is XFX, GS-250X-ZDFL

So pcie lite is some sort of low cost pcie slot.so my card is the *full power version*.it is only that it is also compatible with pcie lite slot too? It also makes sense, no one will make a card with full power and reduce its speed through its bus.


----------



## asingh (Sep 30, 2010)

^^
Ya you are fine. You have full link.


----------



## midhunmon (Sep 30, 2010)

asigh said:


> ^^
> Ya you are fine. You have full link.



Thanks, Mate


----------

